# wanted winter road bike



## naffets (10 Oct 2008)

hi can anyone help im after a winter bike in good cond framesize 21-22" or 50 to 53cm frame.consider steel or aluminium prefer at least 16 gears and obviously mudguard clearance and was willing to part up to 400 thanks stef,


----------



## peanut (10 Oct 2008)

buy this weeks cycling weekly and this months cycling plus. Loads of sub 400.00 bikes in them .Take your pick


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (10 Oct 2008)

http://www.magazineclassifieds.co.uk/search/cyclingweekly/


----------



## naffets (10 Oct 2008)

thanks ive already looked cycling weeklys just got an overpriced ribble and cycling plus has nothing in my size that suits


----------



## stephec (12 Oct 2008)

Look again in the Cycling Weekly at Ribble's new bikes, £400.00 for a new one.


----------



## bianco (15 Oct 2008)

*I've got one*

Hi there

I've got a Aluminium framed Decathlon bike with carbon fibre forks & stays. Has full 105 - Never been used in the wet.

LINK

I've upgraded the brakes to 105 and pads to salmon cool stop.

Looking for about £400 but open to offers as I can't deliver. Live in North Wales/Chester.

Martin


----------



## bianco (15 Oct 2008)

Oh forgot - it's 54cm


----------



## bianco (15 Oct 2008)

Just realised, my mum and dad live in Sheffield so I could drop it off their, also have a look in Decathlon as they're selling that model there.

Sorry to post so many times.

Martin


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2008)

Something like this perhaps...


----------



## theloafer (16 Oct 2008)

i have a trek 1000 2006 model.that i could not get used to not more than 50 miles ridden going for 300..

..

opps forgot main bit .... its 52 cm frame also its a triple


----------

